
The Economy of Lebanon Is Collapsing - atlasunshrugged
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/07/the-economy-of-lebanon-is-collapsing.html
======
sn41
Of course Lebanese economy was in trouble before Covid, but the pandemic made
the situation worse. This might be a foreshadowing of what is in store for
other countries, at least in part, if this covid induced shutdown of the
economy continues.

